# Tintenstrahldrucker OHNE Netzteil



## ForgottenRealm (25. August 2009)

Hi


Ich meine mal gesehen zu haben, das es Drucker gibt, welche nur über den/die USB Port(s) mit Strom versorgt werden.

Gibt es soetwas tatsächlich und wenn ja, von welchem Hersteller ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2009)

die gibt es, sind aber idR halt kleine drucker zum mitnehmen und rel. teuer und oft mit akku. wenn du den also nicht zum mitnehmen brauchst, dann wär das rausgeschmissenes geld. so ein drucker braucht halt BEIM drucken dann schon mal mehr, als USB liefern kann.

zB kleine photodrucker: Polaroid CZU-10011B PoGo Mobile Photo Printer mit Pict: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto

"richtige" tintenstrahler, aber teuer: Canon Pixma iP90V Tragbarer Farb-Tintenstrahldrucker: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör und läuft nicht NUR mit USB, sondern mit akku...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (25. August 2009)

Ok dann hat sich das schon wieder erledigt 

Sollte halt für unterwegs sein, um Kundenrechnungen im Auto mit dem Notebook zu drucken.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2009)

da musst du ne menge kunden haben, damit das billiger als rechnung per post wird  besser is der "alte" weg: vordruck als bestätigung deiner leistung, dann normale rechnung per post.

aber ich will nicht ausschließen, dass es da auch was preiswerteres gibt, da musst du mal suchen. vlt mal direkt auf den websites der großen hersteller canon, HP, epson, brother...


----------



## rebel4life (25. August 2009)

Canon Pixma IP100: Der Drucker für unterwegs - Network Computing

Thermodrucker sollten auch interessant sein.


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2009)

also, wenn der eine von mir gepostete canon für 230€ für ihn nicht in frage kommt, dann sicher der IP100 zu nem ähnliches preis wohl eher auch nicht...


----------



## rebel4life (26. August 2009)

Stimmt auch wieder, aber gebraucht sollte man einen solchen Drucker schon noch rel. günstig bekommen. 

Ansonsten einfach im Auto einen 12V auf 230V Wechselrichter einbauen und einen normalen Drucker nehmen, sollte auch gehen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2009)

sofern er geschäftlich auch wirklich per auto unterwegs ist, geht das natürlich  auf der anderen seite: vom kunden zum auto, notebook an, booten, drucken, vom auto zum kunden, rechnung übergeben, wieder zum auto und erst dann weiter zum nächsten kunden - das is bei "geschäftsleuten" wegen des zeitverlustes effektiv teurer, als wenn die die rechnung sogar per einschreiben zuschicken würde


----------

